# Things your neighbors do...



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

Started my lawn domination journey this spring and the compliments are steadily flowing in from the neighbors. Most recently I've caught people getting down and feeling my lawn, I assume it's to see if it's real. I think it's kinda funny and was joking with my wife about making a compilation of all the people that have bent over for a feel.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I've had people take their shoes/flip flops off and walk in my yard before. Pretty funny stuff, but a great compliment.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

FATC1TY said:


> I've had people take their shoes/flip flops off and walk in my yard before. Pretty funny stuff, but a great compliment.


My neighbor's kids ran into my yard to retrieve a ball barefoot one time and I heard the daughter yell back to the parents, "Why doesn't our grass feel like this?"


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

I had a lady stop me one day and ask what kind of grass I had because she knows its not the same as everyone else in the neighborhood, I just smiled and said yes ma'am its bermuda just like everyone else lol.


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

Some kid rode his bike through my lawn. Prior to the reno so i didnt care. The lawn gods will get him.


----------

